# Steel for welding



## markblue777 (26 Jun 2021)

Hi all,
Recently bought a welder and I am now looking to get some steel. The big box stores sell a bit but not that much of a selection, and it's in smaller lengths. 

I want a few bits to practice with and then I have a couple projects in mind that I want to work on where I will need larger stock.

Just wondering if anyone knows decent places I can get a better selection from in the the area (about a 20 mile radius around EN8 - cheshunt, Waltham cross, ware, Waltham abbey, brimsdown etc) and/or if anyone on here has offcuts or scraps that I could buy or dispose of for you . 

I have found metals4u.co.uk but I would like something more local as the shipping is a killer if I find I need a little bit more. I have seen ebay has some bits as well but it's largely over priced.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (26 Jun 2021)

Do you have a scrap yard near you?


----------



## markblue777 (26 Jun 2021)

There is one down the road, I had thought about going there but was not sure if they would sell to the public/let someone look around. 

I suppose it is worth a visit and an ask


----------



## LJM (26 Jun 2021)

Start with some reasonably thick bits of plate; it’s more forgiving and easier to play around with settings and then see what you’re doing wrong, and to practice a number of different welds. Just break it apart, clean it up, and go again. Though start by simply laying down beads, rather than sticking stuff together.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Jun 2021)

A steel stockholder near us sells their offcuts per kilo.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (26 Jun 2021)

Look on the web for a steel fabricator near you, go along and ask it you can raid their scrap skip and what you want it for, ie. learning to weld. Also you will always as not just help yourself.
Also emphasise that you will bring back the welded up scrap and put it back in the skip. They get good money for scrap these days.
I did this a couple years back to get my hand in again and the manager was very helpful.


----------



## Terrytpot (26 Jun 2021)

I use a firm local to me (F.H.Brundle) but they have a branch at Rainham too which would qualify as under 20 miles if you walked it but just over if driving according to google maps.. Always found them very cheap especially if you offset any delivery charge by over ordering what you need. My first ever purchase from them was an online order where their website specified some items came at certain lengths and I paid for less expecting them to be cut to size eg: asked for a 3m length when they list it as stocked in 6m lengths…the site happily calculated the fee and I paid but the delivered items were still the full uncut length as you can image that made them my go to choice for future orders (not happened again but one always hopes) you can find them here:




__





The UK's Wrought Iron Components Specialists - F H Brundle


F.H. Brundle is Britain's leading stockists of wrought iron component, welded wire mesh, expanded & perforated metal, open steel flooring, tubeclamps, anti-vandal scaling barriers and fencing products.



www.fhbrundle.co.uk


----------



## TFrench (26 Jun 2021)

Find a local fabricator, give them beer, raid scrap bin. They'll be happy with the deal. Find the right guy (give enough beer!) and you might even get some pointers on your welding that will be worth the investment.


----------



## Ttrees (27 Jun 2021)

I typed in metal suppliers UK and found a bunch.





First one I looked at, metal supermarket park royal seemed like it would have a good stock from google images.

Bring safety gear and an angle grinder or have a new hacksaw blade with you, as it normally comes in 6 meter lengths.
Last I bought some it was about 35 quid for 50x50x5 x 6m angle iron.
I believe its gone up by 33% since.
PS watch out for those forklifts, wherever you go.
They normally try to run you down in places like these!.

It might be because they don't expect someone to walk out of the place with a long length on the shoulder and slip in hand, but
I always put some reflective vest on the ends if doing so.


----------



## Dave Moore (27 Jun 2021)

markblue777 said:


> Hi all,
> Recently bought a welder and I am now looking to get some steel. The big box stores sell a bit but not that much of a selection, and it's in smaller lengths.
> 
> I want a few bits to practice with and then I have a couple projects in mind that I want to work on where I will need larger stock.
> ...


Hi,
I would suggest looking for a structural workshop near you. They will have plenty of off cuts and I’m sure will give you some. I found several near you. Just put in structural fabrication workshops near Waltham cross.
Regards,
Dave


----------



## markblue777 (27 Jun 2021)

Cheers for the pointers all I will give some fabricators a shout. 

I went past my nearest scrap yard and they said I could have a dig through so I will be going back there to do just that as well.


----------



## Jonm (27 Jun 2021)

Ttrees said:


> PS watch out for those forklifts, wherever you go.
> They normally try to run you down in places like these!.


I am the same with forklifts, I think it is the quickly changing direction and the forks sticking out, I keep well out of their way.


----------



## JBaz (27 Jun 2021)

I'm probably a few weeks ahead of you on working with metals (I'm basically a woodworker) and have come to realise that as with wood, there are a lot of different "steels". Getting stuff from scrap bins and scrap yards is good for developing welding techniques, but you don't know what the steel is.

When you come to do projects you will want to choose a steel appropriate for the job, or you may end up investing a lot of time and effort into something that quickly fails.


----------



## Dave Moore (28 Jun 2021)

JBaz said:


> I'm probably a few weeks ahead of you on working with metals (I'm basically a woodworker) and have come to realise that as with wood, there are a lot of different "steels". Getting stuff from scrap bins and scrap yards is good for developing welding techniques, but you don't know what the steel is.
> 
> When you come to do projects you will want to choose a steel appropriate for the job, or you may end up investing a lot of time and effort into something that quickly fails.


Most steels from fabricators will be mild steel or some stainless steels unless they work with hard faced steels. All structural steels will be mild steel.


----------



## Brian18741 (28 Jun 2021)

Find your nearest steel merchants and buy a couple of lengths of 25mm x 3mm flat bar (7.5m standard length around these parts.) Steel at that thickness is very cheap, think the last time I bought a lenght that size it was under a tenner. 

Cut it up into 200mm sections and practice T fillets all day. When you get that down, tip the workpiece up 45 degrees and do the same. After that turn it up vertical and practice v up and v down welds. 

That will keep you busy for a long time if you're strick enough with yourself not to move on until you've nailed the previous step.


----------



## bourbon (28 Jun 2021)

another forum for you to join is mig-welding.co.uk Very helpful and if you search the site, you will find a list of suppliers, much like there is on here


----------

